# Late 20th Century Chamber Music: 1972-1999



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*This thread is for submissions of YouTube clips of works written from 1972-1999 since there is already a thread for **21st century chamber music**, i.e. works written from 2000-present. 

You can add commentary, or not, as is your preference - but please provide text giving composer, title, date of composition, and performers (if possible). This is because sometimes YT clips are deleted on the site, and without the text there is no way of knowing the work.*


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Elena Firsova: Meditation in the Japanese Garden*, op. 54, for flute, cello & piano (1992)






performers not credited on YT.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Steve Reich - New York Counterpoint (1985) Rachel Yoder, clarinet


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Paul Moravec - B.A.S.S. Variations (1999) Trio Solisti


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Ulpiu Vlad (*1945): "Cumpăna luminii (The scales of light)" from "Mosaic"* (1974-1978)






"Mosaic" is an open work of 24 superimposed soloistic voices, called "Figures"; e.g. Figure 9 is the clarinet voice, and Figure 17 is the viola voice. Performances may include whatever number of Figures; passages of them may also be omitted or recombined, and the choice of dynamics is open to the interpreter(s). However, any performance with more than one interpreter should leave enough space for soloistic presentation of the Figures.

Performed by Steliana Calos (contralto), Virgil Frâncu (flute), Radu Chişu (oboe), Valeriu Bărbuceanu (clarinet), Mihai Tănăsilă (bassoon), Ion Raţiu (French horn), Iancu Văduva (trumpet), Marin Soare (trombone), Ion Ivan-Roncea (harp), Octavian Raţiu (violin), Mihai Sofonea (viola), Vasile Ţugui (cello), Ştefan Tomasz (double bass) & Costin Petrescu (percussion), conducted by Dorel Paşcu-Rădulescu


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*EARLE BROWN | Tracer *(1985)






Instrumentation Notes
Fl., Cl., B-cl., Vln., Vc., Db., and 4-channel audio

*Program Notes*
_The title is that of a painting by Bob Rauschenberg. Bob and I have been friends since 1952 and he and his work have been an influence on my work for many years and perhaps my work on his, in the early days. There has always been a layering and collage process in my work; the idea of 2 or more things transforming each other by being in “flexible” relationships to one another. Musical performance allows these relationships to change from performance to performance in a kind of endless re-association of the composed elements of that piece. In 1952 I called this a “mobile score” (having been influenced by Calder) but it has since been officially called “open form”. TRACER, being a kind of “homage” to Bob, has even more of this quality of endless and unexpected transformability than most of my other works, which is a condition that Bob himself might very well utilize if he were to compose sounds in time — which, as we know, he just might — at any moment.








_
_The four channels of tape material are on endless tape cassettes* (no functional beginning or end). The quality and time relationships of what is on each cassette does not change but the four cassettes will constantly be in different temporal and spatial relationships to one another from performance to performance. The conductor therefore cannot learn or predict the rhythms and placement of the four channel sound environment that he will be “conversing” with in performance. The instrumental material is all music composed by me (as are the sounds on the tapes) scored in an “open-form” context — spontaneously combined, juxtaposed, modified and “formed”. Working in the gap between art and life, as Bob Rauschenberg once said._

—Earle Brown, 1984–85

*As of 2008, the four endless tape cassettes used at the time of the creation of this work have been replaced by digital audio and a Max/MSP patch.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

*Violeta Dinescu : Trio d'anches* (1982) 
für Oboe, Klarinette und Fagott 






played by *Soniya Rakhmatullina*, *Clara Wiger** & *Richard Winkler*, recorded in Bangkok, Princess Galyani Vadhana Institute of Music, Sangita Vadhana Hall (August 24, 2022)

* I had to edit this musician's name to get it by the forum nanny; she spells her name with a double g.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Great piece by Hugues Dufourt, called Erewhon (1972-1976), performed by Les Percussions de Strasbourg, the specialists in this kind of music.


----------



## justekaia (Jan 2, 2022)

Olivier Greif's great Requiem Sonata (1992) for cello and piano performed by Christoph Henkel on the cello and Greif himself on the piano.


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

Your post #8 has a video unavailable message.


----------

